# Horse training booths?



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

There is a horse show/convention type thing in April that I have been asked to set up a booth at and advertise my training. What type of things do you think I should have at this booth? I was thinking of setting up a tablet or something and have a loop video play of bits and pieces of me training horses, obviously flyers and business cards, and answering questions. Is there anything else I can do to really draw people in and catch their eyes?


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Testimonials are what I like to read when I look at any trainer, product, etc. You don't want them to sound generic or it makes people suspect they were fabricated. Pictures of happy customers with horses, before and after videos (maybe?), ribbons you've won or clients under your tutelage have won.

I also like to read the trainer's background and what their training philosophy is, where their methods come from, etc. For myself, I'm not a pro trainer I just train my own horses, but if people ask what I do, I say I like to bring in the horse's natural thinking patterns and ways of communication into my training. Understanding how the animal thinks and works is key to success.

Anyone can make a nice business card, but when I look at a trainer I want to see proof. When I looked into jumping trainers, price, knowledge, experience, location, and rider success all factored into my decision. The trainer I chose fit all those requirements and his riders were frequently high point jumpers of the year and other such awards, which was proof of his ability.

Hope that helps!


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you! 

I'm big on testimonials and recomendations! Maybe I can add some testemonial clips in with my video loop? Or some how write them out on a flyer that looks nice?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like to see photos of people working horses slow and easy, and some of the dust flying (cutting, reining). Testimonials, too.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Is there a few particular problems that pop up in your training? Something that attracts me to a trainer's booth is not the static displays of their work but when the do little talks at their booths - sort of a mini mini demo. When one of my trainers do expos he sets up little 10-15 minute talks at his booth (2-3 a day), like "purpose and use of the snaffle bit" or "different types of halters". Small stuff that is universal to horse people. I've seen others do this and I do attend these as they give me a feel on how the trainer communicates. That might get me to talk one; the static displays don't really draw me in.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

How about having some of your clients actually there..NOTHING beats a testimonial from a satisfied customer.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

The woman that actually will be there with me (licensed equine massage therapist) is one of my current clients.


----------

